# Imac Alu 24' : trames "grises" sur l'écran



## fredop (20 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous. 

J'ai un Imac alu 24' depuis la fin aout et je viens de m'apercevoir que l'écran affiche des genres de trames horizontales un peu grisatres. Trames plutôt irrégulières, fixes, et qui font en gros toute la largeur de l'écran. 

Clairement, la chose ne se voit pas en conditions habituelles de travail sur la machine. Raison pour laquelle je ne les ai découvertes qu'aujourd'hui. 

En gros, on voit les fameuses trames en mettant un doc blanc en plein écran ou sur l'écran gris puis bleu du démarrage. Ou en bougeant verticalement des fenêtres d'appli avec fond blanc. 

Mes questions sont donc les suivantes : 

- certains ont-ils constaté la même chose ? 
- que me conseillez-vous de faire sachant que je bosse sur cette machine (indisponibilité si retour...)? 

Merci


----------



## olaye (20 Septembre 2007)

salut!
j'ai un iMac24 depuis fin août aussi, que du bonheur mais peut-être me dis-je n'avais-je pas vu ce genre de défauts.
j'ai fait le test fonds blancs/ fonds gris - rien.

ce que j'en pense, comme les lignes sont horizontales, c'est que ça ne vient pas de la trame led (qui grille plutôt les pixels en lignes verticales), mais peut-être du rétroéclairage (les néons derrière la dalle).

quant à la solution de dépannage, ben, euh, si ce n'est pas très visible (du genre pixels morts), je ne sais pas ce qui peut être pris en garantie.
(je passe la main)


----------



## unfolding (20 Septembre 2007)

Retour au service apr&#232;s vente. L'appareil est encore sous garantie, profites-en!
Bien sur tu n'auras pas de mac pendant quelques jours, mais au moins apr&#232;s le probl&#232;me sera regl&#233;.


----------



## fredop (20 Septembre 2007)

Je crois que je vais d'autant moins h&#233;siter qu'en gardant un &#233;cran blanc un moment, je me suis aper&#231;u qu'il y avait un beau pixel rouge au milieu... Donc &#231;a plus les bandes grises effectivement bien horizontales, je vais le renvoyer. 

Ca m'ennuie s&#233;rieusement car j'adore ma machine, sur laquelle je bosse et tuuti quanti. Mais bon, autant profiter de la garantie 

J'esp&#232;re juste que ca ne va pas durer 105 ans et que la machine qui va m'etre retourn&#233;e sera dans l'&#233;tat dans lequel je vais leur envoyer (l'&#233;cran en mieux bien sur).

D'ailleurs, des conseils pour et/ou avant de contacter le SAV ? Un num&#233;ro d&#233;di&#233; ? 

Merci par avance.


----------



## schwitch54 (21 Septembre 2007)

On ne sait jamais... réalise des sauvegardes de tes données avant de le faire réparer


----------



## nicoplanet (21 Septembre 2007)

fredop a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> J'ai un Imac alu 24' depuis la fin aout et je viens de m'apercevoir que l'écran affiche des genres de trames horizontales un peu grisatres. Trames plutôt irrégulières, fixes, et qui font en gros toute la largeur de l'écran.
> 
> ...



Pourrais-tu nous prendre une photo de ça STP ?


----------



## fredop (21 Septembre 2007)

A mon avis, ce n'est même pas la peine car on ne verra rien. Entre le scintillement et tutti quanti...

Imagine simplement des lignes horizontales mi jaunatres mi grisatres, d'environ 3 cm de hauteur et qui "zèbrent" l'écran dans toute sa largeur. Avec, dans la partie supérieur de l'écran, une bande plus haute d'environ 8 cm. 

Le tout ne se voit que sur fond clair et uni. 

Par ailleurs, j'ai l'impression que le phénomène s'accentue avec le temps. 

PS : personne ne fume à la maison et l'écran est propre 
PS 2 : j'essaiera tout de meme de faie une photo ce week end. 
PS 3 : cette histoire me gave rien qu'à l'idée de me séparer de la machine pendant X jours. 
PS 4 : en plus, j'ai la crève et ca me met de mauvaise humeur.


----------



## Eric27 (22 Septembre 2007)

fredop a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> J'ai un Imac alu 24' depuis la fin aout et je viens de m'apercevoir que l'écran affiche des genres de trames horizontales un peu grisatres. Trames plutôt irrégulières, fixes, et qui font en gros toute la largeur de l'écran.
> 
> ...


Salut,
J'ai le même problème, mon iMac est partie au SAV, ils ont changés la dalle et toujours le même problème.
A mon avis, c'est un défaut de fabrication, comme les écrans jaunatres des MBP, sauf que la, c'est partiel.


----------



## Ayce (22 Septembre 2007)

A mon avis c'est normal, c'est le "pas de masque" de l'écran. Lorsque j'avais un alu 23" apple j'avais remarqué le même phénomène : une sorte de trame sur fond blanc ou très clair!  c'est vrai que c'est assez désagréable C'est aussi une des raisons pour laquelle je m'en suis débarassé et revendu  Apple et les écrans disons que c'est pas trop leur truc


----------



## fredop (22 Septembre 2007)

@ Eric27 : j'ai lu ton sujet et j'avoue que ce n'est pas rassurant, même si tu sembles n'avoir qu'une seule grosse bande là ou j'en ai une bonne dizaine...

@ Ayce : je me suis peut-être mal exprimé car les symptomes que j'ai ne ressemblent pas à ce que je sais d'un pas de masque. Et clairement, pour une machine de ce prix, ca n'est pas normal du tout.


----------



## fredop (22 Septembre 2007)

Bon, j'ai appel&#233; le 0825 888 024 qui m'a orient&#233; vers un centre de r&#233;paration agr&#233;&#233;. Je n'ai plus qu'&#224; en trouver un, les appeler et voir avec eux. En esp&#233;rant &#224; nouveau que ca ne dure pas trois ans...

Si quelqu'un connait d'ailleurs un centre agr&#233;&#233; s&#233;rieux sur Paris ou proche banlieue est...

@ schwitch54 : je vais effectuvement faire un back up de mes data.


----------



## ForTheFun (24 Septembre 2007)

J'ai constat&#233; le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, surtout sur fond noir on remarque des bandes horizontale grise (je pr&#233;cise que l'on ne voit ce probl&#232;me que dans une pi&#232;ce noir). (Pareil pour le gris puis bleu de d&#233;marage)​ 
Du coup j'ai demand&#233; un &#233;change (en plus j'avais un jolie pixel bien mort).
Apr&#232;s &#233;change probl&#232;me toujours pr&#233;sent mais un peu plus att&#233;nu&#233;, de plus apr&#232;s calibration encore un peu moins mais toujours pr&#233;sent (enfin faut regarder de pr&#232;s) et plus le pixel mort. J'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de le garder dans cette &#233;tat.​ 
J'ai trouv&#233; bizarre au d&#233;but que personne d'autre ne constate ce probl&#232;me. j'ai pens&#233; &#234;tre un peu trop maniaque 

On pourrait aussi retrouver &#224; redire sur le r&#233;tro&#233;clairage et les taches surtout cot&#233; gauche (toujours visible dans le noir).

Par contre, je cherche une solution sur comment couper le r&#233;tro&#233;clairage de l'imac sans couper la sortie video ext&#233;rieur si quelqu'un &#224; une solution.​


----------



## fredop (24 Septembre 2007)

Arf, je me sens moins seul du coup . 

L'échange, tu l'as obtenu parce que machine reçue depuis 14 jours ou bien en insistant un peu ? J'ai la mienne depuis un peu plus d'un mois et l'idée d'aller en centre SAV m'enchante guerre...

Sur les tâches, j'en ai un peu aux coins inférieurs, en effet. Mais bon, rien de dramatique en l'occurrence. Même si à ce prix, il ne devrait même pas y avoir un iota à redire 

Désolé par ailleurs, aucune soluce à ton problème...


----------



## ForTheFun (25 Septembre 2007)

fredop a dit:


> Arf, je me sens moins seul du coup .
> 
> L'échange, tu l'as obtenu parce que machine reçue depuis 14 jours ou bien en insistant un peu ? J'ai la mienne depuis un peu plus d'un mois et l'idée d'aller en centre SAV m'enchante guerre...
> 
> ...


 
Oui échangé dans les cadres des 14 jours en discutant un peu. (acheté sur apple store)​


----------



## fredop (25 Septembre 2007)

Dac, merci . 

Je donnerai la suite des événements quand je l'aurais emmené en SAV.


----------



## samoussa (25 Septembre 2007)

j'ai vérifié et je n'ai rien de rien. Et je suis plutôt du genre difficile


----------



## fredop (28 Septembre 2007)

Content pour toi et ta tranquilité


----------



## nicoplanet (29 Septembre 2007)

Dites les gars, ça ressembe à ça votre problème ???  

Je viens de remarquer ça sur mon écran... (c'est variable, par exemple, en ce moment, ça ne le fait plus...) :mouais:


----------



## fredop (29 Septembre 2007)

C'est exactement ça. "Mes barres" sont plus régulières et plus fines sauf une mais c'est la même chose. Par contre, ca le fait tout le temps chez moi même si on ne les remarque pas à chaque fois.


----------



## nicoplanet (29 Septembre 2007)

fredop a dit:


> C'est exactement ça. "Mes barres" sont plus régulières et plus fines sauf une mais c'est la même chose. Par contre, ca le fait tout le temps chez moi même si on ne les remarque pas à chaque fois.



Et tu as fais un retour SAV pour ce problème ? Tu nous fera savoir la suite !

Je vai "osculter" un peu mieux les choses en rentrant chez moi ce soir.. gloups!


----------



## Eric27 (29 Septembre 2007)

J'ai exactement le même problème, ma machine est allée en réparation et *elle est revenue avec le même problème*. Je vais tenter de rappeler apple care.


----------



## eman (29 Septembre 2007)

fredop a dit:


> Bon, j'ai appelé le 0825 888 024 qui m'a orienté vers un centre de réparation agréé. Je n'ai plus qu'à en trouver un, les appeler et voir avec eux. En espérant à nouveau que ca ne dure pas trois ans...
> 
> Si quelqu'un connait d'ailleurs un centre agréé sérieux sur Paris ou proche banlieue est...
> 
> @ schwitch54 : je vais effectuvement faire un back up de mes data.



Je ne te conseilles pas d'aller à Krystena à levallois perret. Il font du sale boulot. Ils ont bousillé mon imac suite à un changement de dalle dû à la rémanence...


----------



## pi-xi (29 Septembre 2007)

je ne comprends pas

c'est une photo de ton écran prise avec un appareil photo ?

si c'est le cas, même la dalle la plus homogène d'un monde parfait subirait le même traitement par le capteur de l'appareil photo : celui-ci ne traite pas pareil la gauche, le centre et la droite 
en gros le problème vient du traitement de l'image par l'appareil et pas de la dalle



maintenant si l'image est prise "directement" du mac sans "intermédiaire externe" (mais comment ?) : oui il y a un problème


----------



## nicoplanet (30 Septembre 2007)

Concernant les images que j'ai post&#233; page pr&#233;c&#233;dente, c'est effectivement "variable" en fonction du temps d'allumage de l'appareil notamment. 

Je te demandais si tu avais fait un retour SAV, car j'ai observ&#233; un ph&#233;nom&#232;ne similaire &#8212; et aussi discret &#8212; sur une dalle Belinea et sur un ancien LCD Samsung...

A l'&#233;poque, la question du renvoi ne s'&#233;tait pas pos&#233; (on avait consid&#233;r&#233; &#231;a, come "normal"), mais ce ph&#233;nom&#232;ne n'est pas quelque chose de r&#233;cent sur les LCD je pense.

Je dirai pour ma part que &#231;a a un rapport avec la "fr&#233;quence" de l'alimentation de l'&#233;cran, mais ce n'est qu'une sensation, et je ne suis pas expert dans le domaine !  

En tout cas, hors &#233;cran blanc, ce ne pose absolument aucun souci, non ?


----------



## fredop (30 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Et tu as fais un retour SAV pour ce problème ? Tu nous fera savoir la suite !
> 
> Je vai "osculter" un peu mieux les choses en rentrant chez moi ce soir.. gloups!



J'ai appelé apple qui m'a orienté vers un centre agrée mais je n'ai pas encore contacté l'un d'entre eux. Ceci dit, je vais effectivement l'envoyer en réparation quand j'aurai pris le temps de sauvegarder mes datas...Et que j'aurai rassemblé ma motivation pour me séparer de mon mac .

Je vous tiendrai au courant de la chose. 

PS : j'ai également deux pixels morts.


----------



## fredop (30 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> Je ne te conseilles pas d'aller à Krystena à levallois perret. Il font du sale boulot. Ils ont bousillé mon imac suite à un changement de dalle dû à la rémanence...



Merci du retour d'expérience, sachant que je m'orientais vers eux a priori. On ne va pas généraliser mais tout de même...


----------



## fredop (30 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Concernant les images que j'ai posté page précédente, c'est effectivement "variable" en fonction du temps d'allumage de l'appareil notamment.
> 
> Je te demandais si tu avais fait un retour SAV, car j'ai observé un phénomène similaire  et aussi discret  sur une dalle Belinea et sur un ancien LCD Samsung...
> 
> ...



Fréquence d'alimentation de l'écran ? Kezaco ? Le nombre de fois ou on l'allume ou le nombre d'eheures d'utilisation ? Perso, mon mac est allumé de 9h30 à 1h30 du mat (je bosse dessus, je pratique mes loisirs dessus, etc.). 

Pour ma part et maintenant que je sais qu'il y a des barres, je les vois même en utilisation normale. Alors qu'avant je ne les voyais pas. Reste que sur une machine à 1800 euros et des bananes, c'est pas admissible. Donc, retour SAV pour bientot.


----------



## Lizandre (30 Septembre 2007)

Derri&#232;re les &#233;crans LCD, il y a des tubes n&#233;ons, en gros. Les bandes de luminosit&#233; diff&#233;rente, ou les l&#233;g&#232;res fluctuations de la luminosit&#233; selon les zones de l'&#233;cran, sont intrins&#232;ques &#224; cette technologie. Les coins des &#233;crans sont aussi moins lumineux que le centre. L'un des avantages des LED, justement, est d'offrir une plus grande homog&#233;n&#233;it&#233; du r&#233;tro-&#233;clairage.

Mais, les &#233;crans &#224; r&#233;tro &#233;clairage LED sup&#233;rieurs &#224; 15" ne sont pas encore commercialis&#233;s &#224; ma connaissance.

Vous psychotez, l&#224;.


----------



## Eric27 (30 Septembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> je ne comprends pas
> 
> c'est une photo de ton écran prise avec un appareil photo ?
> 
> ...



Il s'agit d'une photo prise par mon appareil numérique, et à l'oeil nu ont voit exactement la même chose.


----------



## pi-xi (30 Septembre 2007)

Eric27 a dit:


> Il s'agit d'une photo prise par mon appareil numérique, et à l'oeil nu ont voit exactement la même chose.



je ne suis pas en train de dire que ta dalle a un problème ou pas (je ne sais pas)

maintenant que tu me dis que tu as "photographié à l'appareil numérique" ce que je dis c'est que ton post ne prouve pas qu'il y a un pb

ce que tu montres avec tes 2 carrés rouges c'est une célèbre illusion d'optique (il faut que je la trouve sur le net)
j'ai été ouvrir ton image sur photoshop pour vérifier


Donc pour résumer :
tu as peut-etre un problème de dalle
... mais ta photo n'est pas une démonstration de ton problème (et tous ceux qui photographieraient une dalle de pro super chère et sans aucun problème auraient des différences similaires entre des carrés rouges)


----------



## fredop (30 Septembre 2007)

Lizandre a dit:


> Derrière les écrans LCD, il y a des tubes néons, en gros. Les bandes de luminosité différente, ou les légères fluctuations de la luminosité selon les zones de l'écran, sont intrinsèques à cette technologie. Les coins des écrans sont aussi moins lumineux que le centre. L'un des avantages des LED, justement, est d'offrir une plus grande homogénéité du rétro-éclairage.
> 
> Mais, les écrans à rétro éclairage LED supérieurs à 15" ne sont pas encore commercialisés à ma connaissance.
> 
> Vous psychotez, là.



Derrière les écrans des télévisions cathodiques, il y a un tube associé à un canon à électrons. Je psychote si je vois l'un et l'autre en transparence de mon film préféré ?

:mouais:


----------



## Lizandre (30 Septembre 2007)

Oui.

L'inhomog&#233;n&#233;it&#233; des &#233;crans LCD est bien conue. C'est pour cela que l'on trouve (encore) des &#233;crans de pro, dans d'autres gammes de tarifs&#8230;

Petite recherche instructive : l'effet Mura (ou les effets Mura).

Le site hardware.fr avait fait une &#233;tude sur la qualot&#233; des LCD en 2005, pour expliquer pourquoi les LCD &#224; bas prix ne pr&#233;sentaient plus les m&#234;mes garanties que les anciennes gammes pro - d'avant la d&#233;mcratisation.

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/589-1/dalles-carte-mura-electronique-pixels-morts.html

La qualit&#233; a un prix, et pour rester concurrentiel avec les prix PC, Apple doit s'aligner sur les m&#234;mes standards de qualit&#233;, et accepter pour les LCD les s&#233;ries &#224; moindre co&#251;t. De mon exp&#233;rience personnelle, je n'ai que des &#233;crans plats LCD depuis plusieurs ann&#233;es au bureau ou &#224; domicile, et toutes les marques fonctionnent ainsi dans une gamme de prix donn&#233;e.


----------



## fredop (30 Septembre 2007)

Ce que tu d&#233;cris est peut-&#234;tre bien connu ou que sais-je encore, c'est pas pour autant que je vais m'en contenter. 

Je vais d'autant moins m'en contenter que toutes les machines ne sont pas impact&#233;es et que les dites machines ont un cout non n&#233;gligeable.

Sans oublier que le 19' qui est derri&#232;re moi, un samsung en l'occurrence, n'affiche aucun d&#233;faut de ce type. 

Sans oublier que je ne garderais certainement pas une TV cathodique affichant les symptomes &#233;voqu&#233;s ci-dessus


----------



## oso (30 Septembre 2007)

C'est quoi comme dalle sur IMAC 24 ?

Car c'est mon principal critère d'achat, si la dalle est pas terrible pour faire de la photo, je ne passerai pas au mac.

C'est surement des erreurs de jeunesse ou de series.

Je pensais que c'était une IPS à LED ?

Merci.


----------



## nicoplanet (30 Septembre 2007)

oso a dit:


> C'est quoi comme dalle sur IMAC 24 ?
> 
> Car c'est mon principal crit&#232;re d'achat, si la dalle est pas terrible pour faire de la photo, je ne passerai pas au mac.
> 
> ...



A priori, une LG.PHILIPS Super-ISP... (pas de LED pour cette taille d'&#233;cran..) (d'apr&#232;s les r&#233;f&#233;rences trouv&#233;es ici et l&#224;: on en a parl&#233; sur MacG&#233; &#8212; je sais plus o&#249; &#8212; mais une recherche t'aidera !)


----------



## Eric27 (30 Septembre 2007)

Lizandre a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> L'inhomogénéité des écrans LCD est bien conue. C'est pour cela que l'on trouve (encore) des écrans de pro, dans d'autres gammes de tarifs


Je posséde également un écran packard bell 22" (Ont peut pas dire que c'est un écran pro de grande marque !) et pourtant l'image est nikel : Rétroéclairage uniforme, 0 pixels morts...


----------



## Alesc (30 Septembre 2007)

ForTheFun a dit:


> On pourrait aussi retrouver à redire sur le rétroéclairage et les taches surtout coté gauche (toujours visible dans le noir).
> ​


Pas de bandes sur le mien, mais la zone plus claire en bas à gauche quand on affiche du noir, je l'ai aussi...


----------



## fredop (1 Octobre 2007)

Alesc a dit:


> Pas de bandes sur le mien, mais la zone plus claire en bas à gauche quand on affiche du noir, je l'ai aussi...



Digression : j'aime bien le Leica de ton avatar .


----------



## jeroemba (1 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je me suis inscris sur le forum afin de réagir à ce topic car j'ai été confronté à un problème ressemblant ce week-end sur mon imac Alu 20".
Depuis quelques temps, j'avais constaté occasionnellement des trames sur l'écran, comme celles de la photo plus haut.
Plus grave, hier, un trait jaune vertical est apparu sur mon écran, le barrant de haut en bas! Peut-être un pb de pixel mort mais je crains que ce ne soit plus grave car dans le même temps, l'affichage de l'ecran s'est dégradé: dégradation des couleurs qui sont devenues très pâles, et trames plus prononcées...J'ai essayé de changer la résolution de l'ecran dans les préférences système mais rien n'y a fait.

Problème de carte graphique? Toujours est-il que je vais déposer tout ça au SAV de la FNAC...


----------



## fredop (1 Octobre 2007)

Et bien bon courage pour la suite et tiens nous au courant


----------



## Syannick (1 Octobre 2007)

Bravo !!!! me voil&#224; avec la pression maintenant, avec vos histoires de trames grises, blanches, de couleurs fades, de plantage, etc....
Et dire que j'&#233;tais &#224; 2 doigts de le commander cet iMac 24".......


----------



## samoussa (1 Octobre 2007)

j'ai bien re-regard&#233; mon &#233;cran sous toutes les coutures, avec un fond gris, blanc, noir et j'en passe, et je n'ai pas la moindre trace de trame. Histoire de dire qu'il ne faut pas g&#233;n&#233;raliser.


----------



## pi-xi (1 Octobre 2007)

j'ai la même absence de problème de dalle que Samoussa :mouais:


----------



## fredop (1 Octobre 2007)

Preuve que je ne "psychote" pas...et preuve aussi qu'il ne faut effectivement pas généraliser. D'autant que c'est une (très) belle machine.


----------



## jeroemba (9 Octobre 2007)

Une semaine plus tard...Le SAV m'a contacté: ils ont fait la réparation. Apparemment, il s'agissait d'un problème de matrice (??)


----------



## fredop (9 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour ton retour. Tu nous diras comment c'est maintenant ?


----------



## jeroemba (9 Octobre 2007)

fredop a dit:


> Merci pour ton retour. Tu nous diras comment c'est maintenant ?



No problemo: je croise les doigts en attendant le retour de la machine...


----------



## fredop (9 Octobre 2007)

je les croise avec toi


----------



## jeroemba (10 Octobre 2007)

J'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; mon ordi qui &#233;tait parti en SAV: il fonctionne de nouveau, ouf!
Seul soucis: le SAV avait cr&#233;e un nouveau profil administrateur avec nouveau mot de passe. J'en ai profit&#233; pour r&#233;initialiser le disque dur, le partitionner et r&#233;installer le syst&#232;me: tabula rasa...en esperant que &#231;a tienne!

Service rapide quand m&#234;me: je n'ai &#233;t&#233; s&#233;par&#233; de mon ordi que pendant 1 semaine.


----------



## fredop (10 Octobre 2007)

Content pour toi 

t'es pas en r&#233;gion parisienne des fois ? je cherche un centre agr&#233;e qui ne me rende pas une caisse en alu ray&#233;

edit : je viens de voir que tu es all&#233; a la fnac.


----------



## Eric27 (10 Octobre 2007)

jeroemba a dit:


> J'ai récupéré mon ordi qui était parti en SAV: il fonctionne de nouveau, ouf!
> Seul soucis: le SAV avait crée un nouveau profil administrateur avec nouveau mot de passe. J'en ai profité pour réinitialiser le disque dur, le partitionner et réinstaller le système: tabula rasa...en esperant que ça tienne!
> 
> Service rapide quand même: je n'ai été séparé de mon ordi que pendant 1 semaine.



Et tu n'a plus de différence de couleurs ?


----------



## jeroemba (10 Octobre 2007)

Eric27 a dit:


> Et tu n'a plus de différence de couleurs ?



Et bien non: ça fonctionne parfaitement désormais. Je touche du bois...


----------



## nicoplanet (22 Novembre 2007)

Eric27 a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème, ma machine est allée en réparation et *elle est revenue avec le même problème*. Je vais tenter de rappeler apple care.



Un petit UP pour faire "remonter" le sujet, et pour signaler que je rencontre finalement quelque chose d'assez similaire à Eric : sa photo d'écran* fait assez bien état du problème* : la zone central (de façon un peu diffuse) est légèrement plus jaunie que les bords. 
Le phénomène s'observe plus volontiers sur les fenêtres grise du Finder Leopardien (en haut...)
C'est pas très visible sur du blanc, et quasiment invisible (heureusement !) sur un fond d'écran coloré...

J'ai constaté ça sur *2 autres iMac à la Fnac* (je vais souvent constater les problèmes chez eux !)... donc j'imagine que c'est assez répandu : comme je le disais, observer le haut des fenêtres du Finder permet de s'en rendre compte plus facilement.

Ensuite, il est vrai que ça reste discret, et que le iMac n'a pas pour vocation d'être du matériel "pro"... m'enfin...


----------



## pi-xi (23 Novembre 2007)

cf mes explications page précédente : cette photo ne prouve strictement rien !

encore une fois je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de problème : je ne tranche pas cette question

je dis juste que cette photo ne prouve rien !



on pourrait faire la même photo avec le meilleur écran au monde qui a la dalle la plus homogène, ce copier/coller donnerait également cet effet d'optique prononcé






A et B on la même couleur (si, si)


----------



## binche (23 Novembre 2007)

Tous les iMac 24" que j'ai vu ont le meme probleme.

Centre plus jaune que le bord, trames horizontales grisatre et bord gauche plus lumineux.
Le probleme est moindre lorsque la luminosité est au max et que l'ecran est chaud (pour le probleme de bord gauche plus lumineux)

Bq de gens n'y pretent pas attention, tant que l'on ne le voit pas, on pense avoir un ecran parfait. Une fois qu'on a vu ce genre de souci, on ne voit plus que ca :mouais:

Sinon toujours sympa cette illusion d'optique meme si je ne vois pas le rapport ...


----------



## nicoplanet (24 Novembre 2007)

pi-xi a dit:


> cf mes explications page précédente : cette photo ne prouve strictement rien !
> 
> encore une fois je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de problème : je ne tranche pas cette question
> 
> je dis juste que cette photo ne prouve rien !


Jamais dit qu'elle prouvais quelque chose  

Par contre, elle* illustre parfaitement *le problème de l'écran du iMac 24' (je suis allé hier dans deux magasins Apple, j'observe toujours la même chose, donc à priori, il n'y en a pas / peu qui soit épargnés  à l'heure actuelle !)

Il est vrai qu'il ne faut pas se focaliser sur l'aspect "effet d'optique" des petits carré, mais la vue générale de l'écran fait tout à fait ressortir le jaunissement en question...



binche a dit:


> Le probleme est moindre lorsque la luminosité est au max et que l'ecran est chaud (pour le probleme de bord gauche plus lumineux)
> 
> Bq de gens n'y pretent pas attention, tant que l'on ne le voit pas, on pense avoir un ecran parfait. Une fois qu'on a vu ce genre de souci, on ne voit plus que ca :mouais:


+1 (c'est tout à fait ça !)

Vu l'ampleur du truc, j'imagine qu'une petite pétition serait pas mal peut-être ?


----------



## nicoplanet (24 Novembre 2007)

un petit tour sur les forums Apple est toujours instructif !

Apparemment le problème touche tous les iMac 24' alu (je ne sais pas pour la génération précédente ?)
_Edit : visiblement, le problème existait déjà avant, sur certains modèle du moins !_

Voici un sujet intéressant :
Foum Apple sur le problème des écrans des iMac 24'
:mouais:


----------



## kristof (28 Novembre 2007)

j ai eu ca aussi retour a la reparation et changement de la vitre


----------



## nicoplanet (29 Novembre 2007)

kristof a dit:


> j ai eu ca aussi retour a la reparation et changement de la vitre



Malheureusement, le changement de vitre ne changera pas grand chose au problème. C'est lié a la dalle du iMac 24. Je n'ai vu aucun modèle qui ne soit pas touché, et d'après plusieurs forums, ce souci était déjà présent sur certains 24' blancs (les plus récents).

Donc pour l'instant, pas moyen d'avoir un 24' "sain" j'ai l'impression. Néanmoins, l'expression du problème, bien que toujours présente, est variable : c'est plus visible sur certains que d'autres.

Seul moyen de réellement minimiser ce souci : utiliser l'iMac avec la luminosité à fond, et laisser chauffer la dalle quelques minutes... Ca devient alors assez discret.

Enfin, ça reste bien sûr un peu décevant...  (du moi quand on imagine une certaine "qualité" autour de la marque "Apple")


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2007)

pour ma part, pareil que samoussa et pi-xi, j'ai beau retourner mon écran dans tous les sens, je n'ai pas le même souci que vous. :mouais:
ceci dit, mon iMac est très récent.... moins d'un mois !


----------



## nicoplanet (29 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> pour ma part, pareil que samoussa et pi-xi, j'ai beau retourner mon écran dans tous les sens, je n'ai pas le même souci que vous. :mouais:
> ceci dit, mon iMac est très récent.... moins d'un mois !


C'est une bonne nouvelle. Ca veut dire qu'Apple est peut-être en capacité de fournir des écran potables depuis peu !  

Tu pourrais nous faire une petite photo de l'écran avec le fond monochrome gris, la luminosité à moitié et peu après l'allumage de l'écran ?  

Ca donne ça sur un iMac foireux :










Si c'est le cas, je garde ta phot et je contacte Apple pour le remplacement de ma dalle ! :love: 

Thanks,


----------



## nicoplanet (29 Novembre 2007)

Juste un dernier truc : pour faire les photos, pourrais-tu ouvrir les fichiers HTML contenus dans le ZIP ci-dessous, en "plein-écran" dans safari (... la fenêtre agrandie sur tout la surface de l'écran quoi!)

Merci !


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2007)

Dès que j'ai un moment...


----------



## Syannick (29 Novembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Juste un dernier truc : pour faire les photos, pourrais-tu ouvrir les fichiers HTML contenus dans le ZIP ci-dessous, en "plein-écran" dans safari (... la fenêtre agrandie sur tout la surface de l'écran quoi!)
> 
> Merci !



j'ai fait le test avec un iMac 2,8Ghz de fin Octobre et j'ai sensiblement la même chose que toi, un peu plus clair ou lumineux à gauche, enfin j'ai l'impression...tu m'as mis le doute... 
Mais en ce qui me concerne ça ne justifie pas du tout un retour SAV et je t'avoue même qu'avant que tu n'en parles je n'avais rien remarqué...
Ma machine marche trop bien, pas le coeur de la renvoyer pour si peu !
ne pas oublier que "le mieux est l'ennemi du bien !"

[Edit] Finalement je n'en suis plus sur...j'ai fait des photos (APN pourri donc ça aide pas) et je ne vois pas de différence sur les photos....Bon j'arrête, c'est comme en médecine, qd tu n'as rien ne cherche pas ce que tu risques d'avoir. A chercher absolument qque chose ben forcement tu trouves !


----------



## nicoplanet (30 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Dès que j'ai un moment...


Moucho Grassy Ass    



Syannick a dit:


> ...enfin j'ai l'impression... tu m'as mis le doute... je t'avoue même qu'avant que tu n'en parles je n'avais rien remarqué...


Héhé ! Je suis dans le même cas que toi. Je pense qu'une majorité d'utilisateurs de iMac 24' ne l'ont par remarqué d'ailleurs ... mais une fois que tu l'as vu, c'est difficile de ne plus le voir par contre :rateau: 
_(désolé de t'avoir mis ça "dans les yeux" du coup  )_



Syannick a dit:


> Ma machine marche trop bien, pas le coeur de la renvoyer pour si peu !
> ne pas oublier que "le mieux est l'ennemi du bien !"


A nouveau, tout pareil ! Je suis entièrement d'accord avec ce proverbe... Et un renvoi SAV ne me botte pas spécialement, sauf si j'avais la "certitude" que le problème soit traité... ce qui est loin d'être le cas ! 

Disons simplement que cet appareil ne peut pas prétendre à du traitement photo poussé, comme j'ai pu le lire ici et là... (le domaine Pro n'est pas sa vocation de toute façon !) : c'est du grand public.


----------



## Macounette (30 Novembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Je pense qu'une majorité d'utilisateurs de iMac 24' ne l'ont par remarqué d'ailleurs ... mais une fois que tu l'as vu, c'est difficile de ne plus le voir par contre :rateau:


Du coup je ne suis pas sûre de vouloir le "voir".


----------



## Syannick (30 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Du coup je ne suis pas sûre de vouloir le "voir".



Nicoplanet et Macounette pouvez-vous installer CoconutIdentityCard et nous dire la date de fabrication de votre iMac ?

http://www.coconut-flavour.com/coconutidentitycard/index.html

ps.: ça marche sous Tiger et Leopard....

en ce qui me concerne :


----------



## Macounette (30 Novembre 2007)

Syannick a dit:


> Nicoplanet et Macounette pouvez-vous installer CoconutIdentityCard et nous dire la date de fabrication de votre iMac ?
> 
> http://www.coconut-flavour.com/coconutidentitycard/index.html
> 
> ps.: ça marche sous Tiger et Leopard....


Cela, je veux bien le faire. 
Pour moi c'est fabriqué entre le 29/10/2007 et le 4/11/2007 à Shanghaï en Chine.  

Mais qu'est-ce que cela apporte ? d'essayer de voir s'il y a des différences entre les dates/lieux de fabrication des iMacs ?


----------



## Syannick (30 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Cela, je veux bien le faire.
> Pour moi c'est fabriqué entre le 29/10/2007 et le 4/11/2007 à Shanghaï en Chine.
> 
> Mais qu'est-ce que cela apporte ? d'essayer de voir s'il y a des différences entre les dates/lieux de fabrication des iMacs ?



RIEN !!! c'est exactement ce que je disais....on est content, tout marche bien mais on cherche, sans arrêt on cherche: un coin jaune, une ligne blanche, une zone claire....On a vraiment rien d'autre à foutre !!!!!


----------



## Macounette (30 Novembre 2007)

Syannick a dit:


> RIEN !!! c'est exactement ce que je disais....on est content, tout marche bien mais on cherche, sans arrêt on cherche: un coin jaune, une ligne blanche, une zone claire....On a vraiment rien d'autre à foutre !!!!!


Voilà, c'est exactement ça.  mon iMac marche parfaitement, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais me casser la tête à lui trouver des défauts. Du coup, nicoplanet, désolée, mais tu vas devoir te trouver une autre "victime".  :rateau:


----------



## mjpolo (28 Décembre 2007)

C'est pas pour agacer quelque peu Macounette et tous les autres très contents de leur iMac, et moi aussi je la trouve très belle cette machine... voici des photos de l'écran que j'ai prises.
Après avoir entendu bcp parlé de différents problèmes concernant cet écran (il m'est impossible de travailler sans SHADES) je me méfie malgré tout et je ne voudrais pas garder une machine qui a un petit défaut au départ mais qui risque de s'aggraver avec le temps.
Il me semble qu'à gauche c'est un peu plus clair qu'à droite, ceci dit c'est génant sur une page blanche de traitement de texte, pour visionner les photos aucun pb...

Ah oui: les ventilos chez moi tournent tout le temps au début je pensais que c'était le dd mais finalement je pense que ce sont les 2 vetilos, qui sont plus forts que le dd, car il ya de temps en temps un petit "faising"...je ne me plains pas, je le dis car certains disent qu'il est totalement silencieux


----------



## mjpolo (28 Décembre 2007)

Oh là, j'ai oublié les images


----------



## mjpolo (28 Décembre 2007)

Jamais 2 sans 3.....


----------



## nicoplanet (29 Décembre 2007)

Oui, ce problème de gradient est présent sur toutes les machines, mais peut-être (?) à des degrés différents. De plus, la sensibilité de chacun est très différente... C'est comme pour les ventilateurs, c'est extrêmement subjectif. :mouais:

Ensuite, une fois qu'on l'a vu, difficile de ne plus le voir, malheureusement... :rateau: 

Les discussions continuent sur le forum Apple, donc à priori, Apple n'a toujours rien fait à ce sujet.

Pour info, une image - aux couleurs un peu boostées - qui illustre parfaitement le problème : ce qui est intéressant, c'est qu'elle provient d'un iMac 24' blanc, de l'an dernier... donc c'est pas nouveau !


----------



## Macounette (29 Décembre 2007)

Deux choses qui aident beaucoup à atténuer le problème :
- Shades
- un fond d'écran plutôt sombre (ou avec le côté gauche plus sombre que le droit )

Sur mon Mac, ce n'est - et de loin - pas aussi visible que la photo ci-dessus. J'ai peut-être eu de la chance, mais au quotidien je ne remarque pas ce problème.


----------



## iDani (29 Décembre 2007)

Moi ca ne m'a jamais frappé..mais comme tu dis, une fois que tu le sais..tu y fais plus attention! MERCI je suis perturbé mnt


----------



## mjpolo (30 Décembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Deux choses qui aident beaucoup à atténuer le problème :
> - Shades
> - un fond d'écran plutôt sombre (ou avec le côté gauche plus sombre que le droit )
> 
> Sur mon Mac, ce n'est - et de loin - pas aussi visible que la photo ci-dessus. J'ai peut-être eu de la chance, mais au quotidien je ne remarque pas ce problème.



 Chez toi, c'est comme sur mes 3 images ou encore moins?

Quant au shades, je dirais que c'est bien plus visible lorsque la luminosité est basse (et de ce fait plus marqué quand on travaille sur une page blanche de word par exemple)

sinon en visionnant un film, ou j'augmente la luminosité, le phénomène  s'atténue largement


----------



## Macounette (30 Décembre 2007)

mjpolo a dit:


> Chez toi, c'est comme sur mes 3 images ou encore moins?


Je dirais que c'est un peu moins... 



> Quant au shades, je dirais que c'est bien plus visible lorsque la luminosité est basse (et de ce fait plus marqué quand on travaille sur une page blanche de word par exemple)


En effet, mais la luminosité trop forte, ça c'est mes yeux qui n'aiment pas  du coup Shades est un bon compromis.
Et puis je trouve que Shades équilibre davantage la luminosité sur tout l'écran ... mieux que ne le fait la fonction de base.


----------



## mjpolo (30 Décembre 2007)

Ah ben là je comprends, si c'est moins visible ça doit être largement acceptable et on doit pouvoir l'oublier facilement 
Sur le mien, si c'était un peu moins perceptible effectivement je ne me poserais pas bcp de questions...

Par contre sans shades il aurait déjà été retourné tellement ça bouffe les yeux cet écran quand on fait autre chose que regarder des films ou des photos, et même pour les photos c'est parfois trop. 
A mon avis les ingénieurs de Copertino l'ont conçu mais n'ont jamais passé une nuit devant, ce que nous faisons en ce moment


----------



## link93300 (30 Décembre 2007)

Moi j'ai beaucoup plus pire je laisse mon imac allumé 2 jours et le caro est plein de bué a l'interrieur je suis deg et dessu de la qualité de Apple ! j'ai de grande trace noir (cf photo prochainement) Sur windows on voit pas beaucoup mais sur l'ecran blanc au demarrage olalala c'est laiiiid.

J'attand de finir ce que j'ai a faire dessu + SAV des données et il part au SAV ​


----------



## link93300 (30 Décembre 2007)

Voici les photos, c'est beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :rateau: Par contre je le laisse une nuit eteind et plus rien bizzard leur dalle, la bué une fois eteint est dure a prendre en tof a cause de la lumiere, sa ne floute pas l'ecran mais on le voi bien avec une lampe, l'ecran est recouvert de buée 

http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/6589/1003612io8.jpg sur fond blanc

http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/6964/1003617nk7.jpg sur fond gris, bc plus jolie​


----------



## macinside (30 Décembre 2007)

ça ressemble pas de buée mais plus un  écran recouvert de poussière, ce qui peu arrivé si ta machine se trouve dans un endroit poussiéreux (sous sol, grenier, ...) ou alors que tu oubli de nettoyer ton bureau derrière ton imac   après seul un démontage peu le confirmer


----------



## link93300 (30 Décembre 2007)

L'ecran est niquel et jpensse pas que ce soit dla poussier car etein pd +10h quand je l'allume plus rien et 12-15h apres sa revien


----------



## link93300 (30 Décembre 2007)

C'est bon j'ai compris mon probleme, j'ai un fond d'ecran noir et blanc sans ecran de veille, et ce foutu fond d'ecran a marquer les pixels, donc attention l'ecran du iMac est une eponge, donc je pensse pour remedié au probleme d'ecran marquer, ou bande noir, previligié les fond d'ecran coloré ou ecran noir (le top pour avoir un ecran niquel) donc voila ptete sa va reglé certain probleme


----------



## mjpolo (16 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je relance ce fil pour poser 2 question:

1. dans quel sens sont disposés les fameux tubes du rétro-éclairage - je pense à l'horizontal

2. j'ai lu dans un autre fil (je sais plus où), que shades pourrait permettre un jour d'égaliser la différence du gradient gauche/droit...ça ne me paraît pas possible pourtant..

qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Lizandre (16 Janvier 2008)

link93300 a dit:


> C'est bon j'ai compris mon probleme, j'ai un fond d'ecran noir et blanc sans ecran de veille, et ce foutu fond d'ecran a marquer les pixels, donc attention l'ecran du iMac est une eponge, donc je pensse pour remedié au probleme d'ecran marquer, ou bande noir, previligié les fond d'ecran coloré ou ecran noir (le top pour avoir un ecran niquel) donc voila ptete sa va reglé certain probleme




euh, c'est un phénomène connu. Les écrans LCD et plasma sont sensibles comme les CRT au marquage, avec les particularités de chaque technologie.

C'est pas malin, ça


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Janvier 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> 1. dans quel sens sont disposés les fameux tubes du rétro-éclairage - je pense à l'horizontal


Je n'en sais malheureusement rien, mais la réponse m'intéresse ! :rateau: 



mjpolo a dit:


> 2. j'ai lu dans un autre fil (je sais plus où), que shades pourrait permettre un jour d'égaliser la différence du gradient gauche/droit...ça ne me paraît pas possible pourtant..
> 
> qu'en pensez-vous?


J'ai souvent entendu dire ça... Chez moi, je ne trouve pas que ça change vraiment grand chose. L'effet est peut-être plus psychologique qu'autre chose, mais effet il y a !  

Blague à part, le meilleur remède à ce problème - je crois - c'est de laisser chauffer le tube, tout simplement: ça amoindri le gradient.


----------



## mjpolo (17 Janvier 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> de laisser chauffer le tube, tout simplement: ça amoindri le gradient.



10 minutes ou 10 heures + shades chez moi ça ne change rien; c'est seulement quand la luminosité est à fond que les différences sont moins visibles, mais alors là, les noirs sont gris clair (je vais encore me faire gronder )


----------



## alexone91 (20 Janvier 2008)

j'ai le même problème et ce n'ai pas un "alu", des lignes partout, des points, la video qui se fige bref, la cata. tout c'est declencher au bout du quatrième mois, d'un coup. Je précise que le mac a fait un sejour chez apple de  20 jours. Je le recupere samedi 19/01/08, juste le temps de le brancher pour constater que c'est pire qu'avant et qu'il retourne chez apple des lundi.


----------



## Vladimok (20 Janvier 2008)

alexone91 a dit:


> j'ai le même problème et ce n'ai pas un "alu", des lignes partout, des points, la video qui se fige bref, la cata. tout c'est declencher au bout du quatrième mois, d'un coup. Je précise que le mac a fait un sejour chez apple de  20 jours. Je le recupere samedi 19/01/08, juste le temps de le brancher pour constater que c'est pire qu'avant et qu'il retourne chez apple des lundi.



C'est une version blanche dont tu parle ????


----------



## Gizmo (19 Février 2008)

fredop a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> J'ai un Imac alu 24' depuis la fin aout et je viens de m'apercevoir que l'écran affiche des genres de trames horizontales un peu grisatres. Trames plutôt irrégulières, fixes, et qui font en gros toute la largeur de l'écran.
> 
> ...




J'ai exactement le même problème pour un iMac acheté il y a 2 mois. Des bandes irrégulières grisâtres sont bien visibles lorsque le fond de l'écran est de couleur clair. J'ai des photos qui montrent assez bien le phénomène. 
Un ami qui a acheter le même iMac a lui aussi le même type de problème mais moins important. De toute évidence nous sommes nombreux dans ce cas !


----------



## sclicer (19 Février 2008)

Ces problèmes persistent encore pour les machines de ce début d'année ?


----------



## mjpolo (21 Février 2008)

sclicer a dit:


> Ces problèmes persistent encore pour les machines de ce début d'année ?



j'en ai bien peur


----------



## fredop (18 Août 2008)

Allez, je fais le SAV de mon topic. J'ai profité de mes vacances pour amener mon imac dans un centre agréé. Qui m'a changé la dalle pour un résultat...disons mitigé. Les "trames grises" sont toujours là bien que sérieusement atténuées. 

Ce qui me conviendrait si l'opération ne s'était pas soldé par un nombre très important de poussières entre la dalle et la vitre... Lesquelles poussières font comme des pixels morts sur l'écran. 

Pénible, pénible...

Du coup, je vais les appeler et voir avec eux pour qu'il me passent un coup de ripolin sous la vitre... Je vous tiens au jus.


----------



## mjpolo (19 Août 2008)

fredop a dit:


> Allez, je fais le SAV de mon topic. J'ai profité de mes vacances pour amener mon imac dans un centre agréé. Qui m'a changé la dalle pour un résultat...disons mitigé. Les "trames grises" sont toujours là bien que sérieusement atténuées.
> 
> Ce qui me conviendrait si l'opération ne s'était pas soldé par un nombre très important de poussières entre la dalle et la vitre... Lesquelles poussières font comme des pixels morts sur l'écran.
> 
> ...



Dis-leur surtout de prendre du Ripolin translucide......et de le passer au rouleau à poils ras... :rateau:


----------



## fredop (19 Août 2008)

Je leur ramène demain après-midi, on verra l'efficacité du ripolinage transparent


----------



## fredop (20 Août 2008)

Suite et fin de mon topic "trames grises" : le gars m'a bien ripoliné l'écran et du coup, plus de poussières. Par contre, un petit accroc sur la coque alu mais bon...

Voila


----------



## Alesc (20 Août 2008)

fredop a dit:


> Suite et fin de mon topic "trames grises" : le gars m'a bien ripoliné l'écran et du coup, plus de poussières. Par contre, un petit accroc sur la coque alu mais bon...
> 
> Voila


C'est cool ! 
Et c'est pas grave pour le petit accroc dans l'alu : ça se voit moins qu'une tache sur une dalle. 
Et pour les traces, elles ont complètement disparu ?
J'avais eu le même souci que toi... Grâce à l''Apple Care, ils sont venu me changer la dalle à la maison, mais heureusement que j'étais là, sinon le techos (très sympa par ailleurs) me remontait la dalle avec de la poussière et des traces de doigts partout derrière la vitre !! :hein:


----------



## geneosis (20 Août 2008)

j'ai le même soucis que vous, ma garantie se termine dans 15 jours 

Mais voilà, apparament même aprés un tours au SAV le problème semble persister chez certains, alors je ne sais pas si ça vaut coup (imaginons qu'aprés le SAV les traces se révèlent plus présentes qu'avant...). Sinon j'ai pas compris ce que tu écrit fredop, les traces dont on parle tous sont bien parties?


----------



## Alesc (20 Août 2008)

geneosis a dit:


> j'ai le même soucis que vous, ma garantie se termine dans 15 jours
> 
> Mais voilà, apparament même aprés un tours au SAV le problème semble persister chez certains, alors je ne sais pas si ça vaut coup (imaginons qu'aprés le SAV les traces se révèlent plus présentes qu'avant...). Sinon j'ai pas compris ce que tu écrit fredop, les traces dont on parle tous sont bien parties?


Après le SAV, chez moi les taches ont disparu... Et si ça n'avait pas été le cas, j'y serais retourné : faut pas déconner, c'est pas normal un truc comme ça, ils doivent s'en occuper... Tu t'imagines le revendre avec ces taches par exemple ?


----------



## fredop (21 Août 2008)

Alesc a dit:


> C'est cool !
> Et c'est pas grave pour le petit accroc dans l'alu : ça se voit moins qu'une tache sur une dalle.
> Et pour les traces, elles ont complètement disparu ?


Les traînées de poussières ont bien disparu de la vitre mais les espèces de trames grises pas tout à fait. On les devine encore même si c'est bien moins flagrant. 



Alesc a dit:


> J'avais eu le même souci que toi... Grâce à l''Apple Care, ils sont venu me changer la dalle à la maison, mais heureusement que j'étais là, sinon le techos (très sympa par ailleurs) me remontait la dalle avec de la poussière et des traces de doigts partout derrière la vitre !! :hein:


Parfois, c'est à se demander à quoi ils pensent 



geneosis a dit:


> j'ai le même soucis que vous, ma garantie se termine dans 15 jours
> 
> Mais voilà, apparament même aprés un tours au SAV le problème semble persister chez certains, alors je ne sais pas si ça vaut coup (imaginons qu'aprés le SAV les traces se révèlent plus présentes qu'avant...). Sinon j'ai pas compris ce que tu écrit fredop, les traces dont on parle tous sont bien parties?



Les traces de poussières qui partaient d'un coin supérieur façon rayon de soleil, oui. Les trames grises horizontales, en grosse partie. Voila 

On édite plutôt que de poster à la suite merci


----------



## stock (19 Mars 2013)

fredop a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> J'ai un Imac alu 24' depuis la fin aout et je viens de m'apercevoir que l'écran affiche des genres de trames horizontales un peu grisatres. Trames plutôt irrégulières, fixes, et qui font en gros toute la largeur de l'écran.
> 
> ...





Salut à tous et toutes ...

Je déterre cet ancien post car ...


Je viens d'acheter un 24 alu de 2007 ( 2,4 ghz , 4 GO de ram 1 TO ddr ) et le surlendemain de l'achat j 'ai constaté exactement ce phénomène ... 
Au moment de l'allumage quand l'écran passe par un fond blanc , avec une photo en fond cela n'est pas décelable ou du moins cela ne me dérange pas . 

Après de longs moments passés à éplucher les forums , 2 questions restent sans réponse : 

1 Est ce qu'on a une explication technique à ce phénomène 

2 Qui a du recul sur ce phénomène , je veux dire est il évolutif ou non ? Ca empire ou pas , est ce le signe annonciateur de la fin de la dalle ... 
Est ce quelqu'un a conservé  sa dalle sans la retourner au SAV ?

Le vendeur est très sympa et me propose de reprendre la machine si le souhaite et j'hésite car si le " problème " en restait là je garderai la bête, je suis juste inquiet que cela continue à évoluer dans le mauvais sens ...


Merci à tous ceux qui pourront m'aider à prendre ma décision ;-)


----------



## Bubblefreddo (19 Mars 2013)

Salut!
Tu as pas mal de renseignements sur dirty-screen.com... tu peux même t'y inscrire! (nous sommes déjà plus de 1100)
EN gros, les taches grandissent et s'épaississent avec le temps. Sur fond très bariolé grisé, ca ne se voit presque pas. Parcontre sur fond clair ou pour la retouche d'images, c'est juste impossible.

Changer la dalle, ne répare pas le problème... C'est un vice de fabrication (qui n'est toujours pas reconnu par Apple, mais on y travaille ;-) )

A+


----------



## fredop (20 Mars 2013)

stock a dit:


> Salut à tous et toutes ...
> 
> Je déterre cet ancien post car ...
> 
> ...


A mon avis, c'est la dalle qui est trop collée contre le rétroéclairage. Du coup, on voit les bandes. Il y a par ailleurs un autre souci lié à mon avis à l'étanchéité, ou l'absence d'étanchéité de la vitre. résultat : de la poussière entre à l'intérieur et fait des formes irradiant l'écran. 




stock a dit:


> 2 Qui a du recul sur ce phénomène , je veux dire est il évolutif ou non ? Ca empire ou pas , est ce le signe annonciateur de la fin de la dalle ...
> Est ce quelqu'un a conservé  sa dalle sans la retourner au SAV ?


Mon imac date de 2007. J'ai fait changer la dalle sous garantie à l'époque, et les barres horizontales sont restées présentes, mais dans une bien moindre mesure. Ca n'a pas bougé depuis, ni empiré ni amélioré. 

Pour le deuxième souci de poussière qui irradie, il faut enlever la vitre...et la nettoyer. 



stock a dit:


> Le vendeur est très sympa et me propose de reprendre la machine si le souhaite et j'hésite car si le " problème " en restait là je garderai la bête, je suis juste inquiet que cela continue à évoluer dans le mauvais sens ...


Je n'ai pas eu d'évolution. 




stock a dit:


> Merci à tous ceux qui pourront m'aider à prendre ma décision ;-)


Un truc par contre, le disque doit commencer à montrer des signes de faiblesses...Et vu le prix du changement d'un DD sur un mac alu, vaut mieux réfléchir à deux fois. Je n'ai par ailleurs eu aucun problème sur ma machine qui, contrairement à ce que disait Apple à l'époque, gère très bien 6Go de ram sous snow.


----------



## stock (20 Mars 2013)

Citation  :



> [COLOR="[COLOR="Black"]Silver"]Un truc par contre, le disque doit commencer à montrer des signes de faiblesses...Et vu le prix du changement d'un DD sur un mac alu, vaut mieux réfléchir à deux fois. Je n'ai par ailleurs eu aucun problème sur ma machine qui, contrairement à ce que disait Apple à l'époque, gère très bien 6Go de ram sous snow.



[/COLOR][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

Merci pour vos réponses ...

Pour le disque dur je n'ai rien remarqué mais je ne sais pas quoi vérifier , un bruit une lenteur anormale ??? Il est bien silencieux et efficace le bougre ! 

Je pense que je vais garder la bête finalement et oublier ces trames ...


----------



## mjpolo (9 Décembre 2013)

stock a dit:


> Citation  :
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/COLOR]



Merci pour vos réponses ...

Pour le disque dur je n'ai rien remarqué mais je ne sais pas quoi vérifier , un bruit une lenteur anormale ??? Il est bien silencieux et efficace le bougre ! 

Je pense que je vais garder la bête finalement et oublier ces trames ...[/QUOTE]


Salut,

Pour moi, idem: iMac 24" Alu décembre 2007, bandes grises au démarrage, non visibles  même sur fond blanc une fois la dalle chaude.

Pour le DD, j'ai un 320Go d'origine et il marche toujours très bien, le tien , te prends pas la tête, si il doit lâcher un jour ça va arriver... et ça arrive parfois avec certains DD et on ne peut pas le prévoir.

Fais des sauvegardes sur un ou plusieurs DDexternes (TM, Clones...) comme cela tu seras tranquille 

Poura info, le mien aussi vient de passer au 6Gb de RAM et tout baigne 
Prochaine étap, remplacement du DDI par un SSD pour retrouver une machine aussi véloce que les derniers iMac de 2013


----------



## iakiak (9 Décembre 2013)

Ca m'intéresse cette histoire de 6Go de ram et de SSD sur un bon vieux Alu 2007.
Est-ce que vous avez mis 4Go + 2Go ou 2 barrettes de 4Go ?
Et quelles réf ? De la PC6400 ou de la PC5300 ?

Pour le SSD vous avez choisi quoi ? Et l'avez mis comment ?
C'est un peu hors sujet mais si je compte nettoyer la dalle (qui fait des taches avec le temps et probablement du à la poussière) j'en profiterais bien pour lui mettre un SSD pour lui donner un bon boost à cette brave bête.:rateau:


----------



## mjpolo (9 Décembre 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Ca m'intéresse cette histoire de 6Go de ram et de SSD sur un bon vieux Alu 2007.
> Est-ce que vous avez mis 4Go + 2Go ou 2 barrettes de 4Go ?
> Et quelles réf ? De la PC6400 ou de la PC5300 ?
> 
> ...




Salut,

Chez moi aussi y a des taches derrière la vitre, surtout en bas presque au milieu, où il y a un ventilo. 
Quand j'aurai un peu de temps, j'attaquerai la question de SSD 512Go, et d'ici là, il baissera p'tet un peu...

Pour la mémoire, ça me trotte depuis un certain temps, avec toutes ses pub qu'on a dans safari +2,3 applis ouvertes, les 4Go étaient vite parties. 
J'ai pris celle-ci: 4GB DDR2 SODIMM (200 pin) 667MHz PC2 5400 / PC2 5300 CL 5.0 elle est garantie à vie.

Je l'ai mise dans l'emplacement de gauche iMac couché, c'est à dire le 2°. Reconnu de suite et pour le moment tout marche très bien 
Par curiosité je fairai le test en changement d'emplacement et en mettant que la seule 4Gb.
En tout cas, mon iMac est plus à son aise sur tous les systèmes, sans parler de Mavericks pour lequel 4Go sont bien trop juste. En ce moment j'écris depuis Mavericks, j'ai que Safari d'ouvert avec 16onglets et il me reste à peine 1,8Gb de libre 

Pour 2x4Gb=8Gb, les sites US parlent de problèmes d'instabilité et a priori il y aurait que 6Gb de reconnus.

Alors fonce ami!


----------



## iakiak (9 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour ton retour Mjpolo.
Je vais attendre un peu, car cet iMac ira en "recyclage" comme machine secondaire quand le nouvel iMac (ou MacPro je sais pas encore) va arriver.
Mais c'est clair que sur Mavericks (et déjà sur 10.7 et 10.8) il manquait de ram et que 6Go lui feront pas de mal.
Idem pour le SSD je me pose la question. Clair que ça lui donnera un coup de fouet bienvenue.
Mais comme toi j'attends de voir débarquer les 500Go à moins de 200 euros.


----------

